# Haunted Message Board



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I may have to register and converse! Nice site!


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

I joined and posted two pics of the Hallowed Haunting Grounds. I'll add more photos tomorrow.


----------



## dkwilc0 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well thank you very much!


----------

